# Is a Sled that useful?



## NailGunner (Jul 26, 2015)

OK, I am very new to Sketchup, but this is a concept of a Sled replacement. See attachement (new at that also)

If I put the board below the two side guides, and the 1" dowels keep the side guides in position, then I can easily cut any length or width on the ground (or table) with a circular saw.

With a Sled, you get the same accuracy (My assumption) but you have to muscle the Sled and board onto the TS.

I know my quick sketch needs end stops that are square, but, I would think not having to wrestle with the big boards is a plus.

Am I way off base? 

Also, don't you need to clamp the board in a Sled down so it doesn't kick back?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The drawing is confusing. Is this so you can rip a board with a circular saw?


Something like this?


----------



## NailGunner (Jul 26, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> The drawing is confusing. Is this so you can rip a board with a circular saw?
> 
> 
> Something like this?


Yes.
But it has two side guides because for some reason I can't cut a straight line with only one guide.

I figured if the circular saw was captured between two guides, even I was guaranteed of a straight cut.

Thought was then I could put some swing out legs, and lean it up in garage when not needed. BUT, I have never used a SLED, so in my mind, I have the need to balance the sled, keep the wood in the sled to stay in position, and if a long piece, hold it down so it does not flip up or kick back.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I would use only one guide so the saw dies not bind between the the two sides and come flying back at you still running.
The mt stinger drawing is the way to go - turning your circular saw into a track saw.

For a really good cut, cut on a sheet of plywood that is flat. Layout your cut on your material on top of the plywood backer, line up your track jig and clamp. Cut with your circular saw set at a depth to score the backer board.


----------



## NailGunner (Jul 26, 2015)

unclefester said:


> I would use only one guide so the saw dies not bind between the the two sides and come flying back at you still running.
> The mt stinger drawing is the way to go - turning your circular saw into a track saw.
> 
> For a really good cut, cut on a sheet of plywood that is flat. Layout your cut on your material on top of the plywood backer, line up your track jig and clamp. Cut with your circular saw set at a depth to score the backer board.


Maybe the position I was in and not having a backer is the problem.
I made one of the guides like MT Stringer showed, and it failed miserably. 
I will try again on the ground so i can get some good control.

Thanks guys


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

As MT Stringer stated "your drawing is confusing". What size "board" will you be cutting - to what dimension? Unclefester's track saw idea with a solid straight edge using a circular saw would save you sled design time/effort, could be set up between saw-horses, and IMO would be a better way to cut longer boards. Be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a DIY track saw ...*

You can mount a bar of aluminum "T" track to the base of the saw. Your guide has a dado the same width as the T track and that's the guide. This video shows how it's used:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8mTqlW3LPw


----------



## NailGunner (Jul 26, 2015)

That makes a lot of sense. I will give it a try

Thanks


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I believe the key to straight cuts with a circular saw is practice, most experienced construction workers can make an acceptable cut along a line freehand.


----------

